# Carbine Stout



## adam (22/7/09)

G'day All

went to a nice thai place last night and bought a tallie of the beautiful coopers stout from the bottlo next door. only prob is that coopers stout is over 6% and sometimes I prefer a stout a bit less potent.
Enter stage left, Carbine stout. I used to really like this beauty but I can't find it antwhere - please don't tell me that lion have given it the boot 

Anyone know?? cheers, Ada,


----------



## bonj (22/7/09)

adam said:


> G'day All
> 
> went to a nice thai place last night and bought a tallie of the beautiful coopers stout from the bottlo next door. only prob is that coopers stout is over 6% and sometimes I prefer a stout a bit less potent.
> Enter stage left, Carbine stout. I used to really like this beauty but I can't find it antwhere - please don't tell me that lion have given it the boot
> ...


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but it has been given the boot. Damn shame too.


----------



## RagingBull (22/7/09)

apparently the only place you can try it is at the xxxx alehouse along with the sparkling ale which if i remember correctly, made a one-off limited edition appearance to the shelves in brisbane (saw it on the specials board as i drove past the glen hotel about 6 years ago). One day i'll visit the brewery on black st on a week day..

:icon_offtopic: but can someone tell me why breweries don't do weekend tours ie. coopers xxxx (wouldn't it be good for aussie tourists going interstate?)


----------



## Bribie G (22/7/09)

Bonj said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but it has been given the boot. Damn shame too.


Not only Carbine Stout but:

XXXX Draught in bottles was a QLD only brand (red label) and a nice low fizz darker version of XXXX that was lovely brew in the winter. Killed off last year
XXXX heavy itself is no longer promoted on TV and is not available in some areas of QLD such as Cairns. The 'default' heavy of Lion Nathan now seems to be Tooheys Vomit Old. Give it five years and XXXX heavy will be dead too.

I no longer buy anything from Lion Nathan and It's sad to say that Fosters Group are probably producing more authentic and 'local' brands such as Melb Bitter, Sheaf Stout, Cascade original Pale Ale etc.

How have the mighty fallen

R.I.P. Castlemaine

Edit:
Hey Bonj I'm a bit of a stout brewer, how about getting a study group going on a Carbine Tribute brew, 5.2 ABV, probably POR, whatever? If we could come up with a fairly authentic recipe it could be put in the 'library' for future AG brewers


----------



## Daniel.lear (22/7/09)

BribieG said:


> How about getting a study group going on a Carbine Tribute brew, 5.2 ABV, probably POR, whatever? If we could come up with a fairly authentic recipe it could be put in the 'library' for future AG brewers



Why dont you contact the brewery? They no longer brew it so no commercial secrets to be lost. Others on the forum have contacted breweries with good results before. Even if they dont give you the exact recipe they may give you some pointers.

Good Luck,

Leary


----------



## RdeVjun (22/7/09)

Crikey, I near wet myself- when I first saw the subject, for half a moment I was thinking that someone had found that it is back on shelves somewhere, was about to throw the pesky maltese and an ice- laden esky into the chariot and head off to where ever it was the old carbine was selling! But I took a reality check and told the hound to calm down when I'd read the posts... She just loves her wee drive- abouts, man does she get cranky when she realises she's been dudded.

Carbine Stout- happy days and many a youthful hangover... Its in a class of its own, along with, perhaps, the Woodpecker cider of a couple of decades ago...

So, I'm putting a stout on tonight as a substitute for me. A bit of a knock- up FES though, with loads of Roasted Barley, Choc and Carafas I & III. It'll be a late night...

The hound? She'll just have to suck eggs... there's always the cats to annoy instead.

Ps. Mine's probably not much like a tribute, but it does have a hint of sugaz, like the original would have I guess. I BIAB in a 19L stockpot, so have to scrape up every gravity point where I can if I want a full-ish fermenter...


----------



## Bribie G (22/7/09)

Leary said:


> Why dont you contact the brewery? They no longer brew it so no commercial secrets to be lost. Others on the forum have contacted breweries with good results before. Even if they dont give you the exact recipe they may give you some pointers.
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> Leary



Good idea, will email.


----------



## Gavo (22/7/09)

RdeVjun said:


> I BIAB in a 19L stockpot, so have to scrape up every gravity point where I can if I want a full-ish fermenter...



Ralf, its time to get a bigger stockpot.  

I'm drinking a stout right now mmm.

Gavo.


----------



## RdeVjun (22/7/09)

gavo said:


> Ralf, its time to get a bigger stockpot.
> 
> I'm drinking a stout right now mmm.
> 
> Gavo.


You reckon? Not necessarily, see other post!

(How's that for a quick turnaround??!!)

Don't forget, I have the 8.5% RIS!


----------



## Gavo (22/7/09)

RdeVjun said:


> You reckon? Not necessarily, see other post!
> 
> (How's that for a quick turnaround??!!)
> 
> Don't forget, I have the 8.5% RIS!



Well if you don't have a use for that Keggle with the fitting through the bottom I just happen to know someone looking for a bigger HLT. h34r:  

Still have not cracked that RIS I got off you yet, shall have to do.

Cheers
Gavo


----------



## adam (22/7/09)

Gents, thanks for the heartfelt replies. the truth is I'm sad but not surprised. this time of the year in QLD a stout really makes sense - might have to give the sheaf stout a trot, if it's made along the same lines as Melbourne (malty, bitter yet simple) I'll be ok.
Adam


----------



## adam (22/7/09)

Bribie G
I remember when I moved back to QLD in '98 and (because of work situation - or lack there of) i was buying xxxx draught from the Mt. Coolum bottlo for 21 bux a slab. Heady days, heady brew. rip


----------



## RdeVjun (22/7/09)

gavo said:


> Well if you don't have a use for that Keggle with the fitting through the bottom I just happen to know someone looking for a bigger HLT. h34r:
> 
> Still have not cracked that RIS I got off you yet, shall have to do.
> 
> ...


Aye, thanks gavo, that's all I needed- someone to remind me of the keggle... cheeky! I really do need to get it introduced to the TIG though. Fair enough call though, I'll pay that one!

I'd save that RIS for when the westerly winds come howling across the Downs, the bins get blown over, branches come crashing down and your fingertips and nose are blue. It gets better month by month and I'm down to a precious few after the coolish episode we had a week- fortnight or so ago.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/7/09)

Carbine Stout is still being made :icon_chickcheers: 

http://www.lion-nathan.com/Great-Brands/AU...bine-Stout.aspx


Can be hard to track down


I can still get it at the Wooli Hotel


----------



## adam (22/7/09)

Thanks for the good news Duke. I did see it on their website earlier but bloody hell, I cant find it anywhere. i guess I'll have to look harder.
cheers


----------



## Ross (22/7/09)

I dont think it is Duke, despite still being on their website.

A damn shame as it was my favourite Aussie dark beer by a mile.
I don't reckon it was a true stout though, but a bloody nice porter.

cheers Ross


----------



## Swinging Beef (23/7/09)

For those lamenting the loss of Carbine, cross the road to Sheaf stout.


----------



## adam (23/7/09)

I emailed them and alas:

Thanks for your enquiry.



Unfortunately, yes, the Castlemaine Carbine Stout has been taken out of production. This decision was not taken lightly, but unfortunately off a low volume base it was becoming harder to ensure quality and freshness of the product in the marketplace. We appreciate that some loyal drinkers will be saddened by this and can only share in that with them as it is a great beer.



Bassma Flaifel - Lion Connect

Lion Nathan Consumer Information Centre

LION NATHAN AUSTRALIA 
Locked Bag 58

Silverwater NSW 1811

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Bribie G (23/7/09)

I don't think we can get sheaf in QLD but maybe Dans or 1st Choice could assist. I have been getting tall bottles of Cascade 5% ABV Pale Ale and bloody nice smooth sweet beer for a Fosters Product - from 1st Choice so they seem a bit more flexible than Liquorland BWS.


----------

